# Happy Valentine's Day SAS-ers



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

If you say so.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

R91 said:


> :kiss
> 
> You can't escape the love


Yeah, I know. I'm not big on Valentine's day, but I don't hate it either. I'm lucky as hell to have a family that loves me. Being alone can just eat at you pretty easily on a day like Valentine's day. It'll be over before we know it. :yes


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

To all SAS women:










"Love is like quicksilver in the hand. Leave the fingers open and it stays. Clutch it, and it darts away." - Dorothy Parker

Don't be sad, if you are lonely today, we all will meet somebody for us one day


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

R91 said:


> *To SAS men: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the joke topic Tony posted the other day. :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Here ya go guys, something to put you in the mood.










Happy Valentines day, SAS :heart


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Here ya go guys, something to put you in the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, look at how dark it gets right below his neck, lmao.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy Valentines.....hope you all get laid.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

foe said:


> Happy Valentines.....hope you all get laid.


omg! :lol This is the best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Caryn (Feb 11, 2012)

Love from Caryn to all SASers


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE! <3

If you don't get much love today.. hug YOURSELF!









THIS is for Ospi... 







LOL


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

happy valentines day guysssssssssss


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

R91 said:


> I like this.
> 
> *To SAS men: *
> 
> ...


this made me lolz so much :clap


----------



## QuietAnonymous (Jan 31, 2012)

R91 said:


> I like this.
> 
> *To SAS men: *
> 
> ...


You would make an excellent girlfriend for any guy! I need to find one of you where I live...


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

For the record, I'm hugging my pillow and petting my cat.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

i went with my 3 pals for a beer and i had to wait like 15 minutes for their bus to arrive and it was full of couples , holding hands, kissing, having fun i felt so lonely last year i said to myself that will get a gf for this valentine but i did not so i felt worse today


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Sanctus said:


> i went with my 3 pals for a beer and i had to wait like 15 minutes for their bus to arrive and it was full of couples , holding hands, kissing, having fun i felt so lonely last year i said to myself that will get a gf for this valentine but i did not so i felt worse today


This is exactly why I'm not going anywhere today.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No valentine  I asked my kitty to be my valentine and he ran away. My professor asked everyone what they got for Valentine's Day. All these girls were talking about what their boyfriends got them. I said "I bought myself chocolate."


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

i bought myself a giant hershey kiss and i don't even want to eat it :-/

anddd i bawled before my night class earlier because i felt so alone and unwanted today


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

How many hugs did ppl get today? I only got 1 lol


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I received a grand total of 0


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> I received a grand total of 0


:squeeze


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I went out to dinner with dad, his girlfriend, and my kids. I got hugs galore, and a new car given to me. My Sas friends made the day special too. This was the best valentines day I ever had. No boyfriend required.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> :squeeze


Correction 1 hug!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Whoo, glad that day is over now. :yes


----------



## JeanK (Feb 16, 2012)

Love is in the air! We have made ourselves more conscious to what we dress and how light our make would be. And for a suggestion, Valentine's week with good applications could really make your date more romantic and unforgettable. Your celebration of affection, romance and commercial exploitation could be improved in using those. Some can help accomplish a fantastic Valentine's Day or assuage the anguish in the neck the day can be. Well, try to read more updates here: No need for Cupid with the right Valentine's Day apps


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

R91 said:


> I've noticed that today is a source of anxiety for quite a few people.
> 
> Even though it may not feel like it now, you are all loved and you are all worthy. You all deserve great things and the world is a little bit more special with each of you in it.
> 
> ...


So very sweet of you.


----------

